# Brakes



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

Brake upgrade recommendations for 2005??


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I got the best ceramic pads from NAPA. Used the C5 Corvette front pads and 05-06 GTO rears. Good
performance and no dust. I think I had to remove the little metal "squealers" form the C5 pads, but not sure.

Larry


----------

